# Captive bred mandarin gobies now commercially available from ORA



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Captive bred mandarin gobies now commercially available from ORA!!!
*
http://reefbuilders.com/2010/03/24/captive-bred-mandarin-gobies-synchiropus-commercially-ora/


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That is -fantastic!-


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, Ken and everyone else is wrong. There are lots of documented cases of training mandarins to eat frozen, flake and pellet.

Matt Pedersen explains how to train Mandarins to eat prepared foods on MOFIB (Marine Ornamental Fish & Invert Breeders Association) here: http://www.marinebreeder.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=176&t=1217

Edit: Forgot to mention that this was also an article in Coral magazine last year.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

This is great news for the US... but as far as I am aware of ORA still doesn't export to Canada.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> This is great news for the US... but as far as I am aware of ORA still doesn't export to Canada.


There is a fish "dealer" in Scarborough who will be importing them. Ameek has not had good dealings with this person so I will not give them business by mentioning the name...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Actually, there are plenty of ORA fish retailers in Canada - but they only sell the fish. There's a few guys out West, and a shop in Montreal that I know sell them for sure.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

Well isn't that great news....i just started the process of doing that aquaclear fuge mod thingy so that i can cultivate some pods so i can have one of those guys. Seems like every year someone does somethinig that someone said was impossible the year before.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Training mandarins on frozen or dry is possible. It takes time to shift them from live to dry/frozen without starving them. Since I started researching Mandarin Breeding 5 years ago, there has been a lot of progress made. This is great news that a commercially size place like ORA is having success.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

My wife really likes to see the mandarine and wants to have one in the tank. i've researched it and from what i read it's hit or miss and i don't like to play chance like that...but good to know that it may soon be a possibility, gonna still make my AC fuge mode though


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Someone here in Canada should get 6 and try breeding them in a species only tank.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

We have been trying to raise the young for a couple of years without success. Our only mated pair is no more as a few months ago. We are looking for another female that is in comparable size to the male. There are mostly males imported and usually very small.

Keep in mind that captive bred does not necessarily mean they live stock will eat one type of food or another.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

UnderTheSea said:


> We have been trying to raise the young for a couple of years without success. Our only mated pair is no more as a few months ago. We are looking for another female that is in comparable size to the male. There are mostly males imported and usually very small.
> 
> Keep in mind that captive bred does not necessarily mean they live stock will eat one type of food or another.


Sorry to hear about your loss and a lot of FW fish only males are imported because of their look. Some times only males are shipped so hobbyist can not breed them making prices higher.

I hope SW people start to seriously thing about breeding some of their fish


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

With a lot of SW fish there is very little difference between M/F in colours.

Mandarins are sexed by the dorsal fin. Many dorsal fins are damaged/missing all together on this species and often mistaken for the female. You need a mature mandarin to really check out the dorsal.

If we could get enough pairs and hobbyists willing to put forth the effort to breed, that would be great. Issue as always is getting mated pairs. To have a community to bounce ideas often is always good. There are some forums that have individuals that do bread but like to keep their secrets close


----------

